# Old Books



## doulosChristou (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow!  

http://eebo.chadwyck.com/home


Digital facsimile page images of virtually every work printed in England, Ireland, Scotland, Wales and British North America and works in English printed elsewhere from 1473-1700 - from the first book printed in English by William Caxton, through the age of Spenser and Shakespeare and the tumult of the English Civil War, Puritans included.


----------



## ANT (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> Wow!



 I second that!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 9, 2006)

The old microfilm set Early English Books was long the researcher's friend, and now the EEBO makes it even easier. Cost you some money though or a visit to a good university library at least (which is what I do normally).


----------



## panicbird (Apr 28, 2006)

How much does it cost?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 29, 2006)

It was steep. It has been five or so years since I looked into this and at that time I think they wanted $100 a month, which included a copy limit and then a price per copy after that. Not sure what it is now. Certainly more cost effective for the occasional user to simply visit the local University. I think there is a sales number at the website you can call and get a price update. They are not really geared toward single user, and you will need a DSL or some fast connection to even make it worthwhile, or they may even require that.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 29, 2006)

I just realized that Vanderbilt has that and the early American imprints as well. Score!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I just realized that Vanderbilt has that and the early American imprints as well. Score!


----------



## panicbird (Apr 29, 2006)

$100 a month! 

I think that Western Washington University has it, so I will just have to avail myself of their resources.

Thanks, Chris.

Lon

[Edited on 4-29-2006 by panicbird]


----------

